# Give ST 37 a Try



## chiman42 (Jan 1, 2016)

ST37……….this is a both an internal and external med for rash, itching, and healing. It was years ago a typical med in all family medicine cabinets. However now, we had to order this med thru the internet as it was not available locally. 

Allie our mixed chihuahua had an eradiated anus and bottom tail area due to frequent licking. We thought that her anal glands needed to be expressed from the info found on this website. But, first we tried ST37 and after only one application the redness and licking stopped within 24 hrs. And the condition as well as the licking has not returned. Certainly it could be that expression may indeed be necessary in the future, but clearly there was something else going on and the ST37 seemed to have resolved the issue.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I am 77 and we had a bottle of ST 37 in our medicine cabinet all the time. GREAT stuff. I had to had Walgreens order a bottle for me. It doesn't sting, and is very comforting. I remember years back, my mom and I had severe sunburn (watching my brother in a sail boat, that came in last in a race!) and we had 500 miles to go to get to our destination in N.H. We used almost a bottle of the stuff on that trip. Worked like a charm on pain. Another time, my Irish Setter puppy somehow stepped in karocene (sp?) and was in extreme pain. I held her and put her paw in ST 37 for 15 minutes before she finally started to stop whining and crying. ( Sorry for the stories, but they come back so easily when you're 77!)


----------



## manydogz (Oct 10, 2015)

I'm 66 and I have millions of stories that no one wants to hear. LOL! However, I have never heard of ST-37. Just what is it? Any ingredients written on the bottle? Maybe I could duplicate it myself. Been known to do that before.


----------



## manydogz (Oct 10, 2015)

Got it! Per Wikipedia it's Hexylresorcinol used in Neutrogena products by Johnson and Johnson. There is a lot of info on Wikipedia and some other websites.


----------



## chiman42 (Jan 1, 2016)

manydogz said:


> Got it! Per Wikipedia it's Hexylresorcinol used in Neutrogena products by Johnson and Johnson. There is a lot of info on Wikipedia and some other websites.


Just saw your reply.....it's available on Amazon...we always used the Solution (First Aid Antiseptic/Oral Pain Reliever) Right stuff.......my wife had large mouth ulcers as a result of chemo......rinsed with ST 37....healing or gone in 24 hrs.........


----------

